# Senkos



## tnoord (Sep 13, 2006)

I went out this afternoon near a local dam to experiment with
the closest thing I had to a Senko in my tackle box - a 4" dark blue
worm with silver fleck - I just stuck it on the end of a jig head I'd
been using and let it drop to the bottom and sit for a while;
during the slow retrieve something hit it. I thought it was a small 
bass, but it turned out to be a keeper sized Pike who
didn't put up much of a fight until he got a look at me, rolled, 
and cut the line.

So I tied on a heavy leader and a good sized silver bucktail spinner,
thinking he wouldn't fall for the worm thing twice, and * BAM * -
nothing but small Rock Bass and Blue Gills, some not much bigger 
than the spinner itself. Go figure...

- tnoord


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I like the senkos best but the Yums are good too and I have a box of each. The senkos sink a little faster and the yums a little slower. The Chompers salty sinker sank too fast and I think that loses the slow fall that makes this bait work so I never use them. I will use the senkos over the yums if it is breezy since they fall/pull line better but I like them both. I think I use a # 2 or #4 circle hook....gonna try a bigger hook after reading this thread! I almost always rig it whacky but don't offset the hook. That makes sense thought to balance the lure better. I'll be tryng that and texas rigged too.

I like pumpkin and watermelon but also have white (or is it pearl?), chartreuse, bubble gun, the green and white one (looks kinda like a baby bass). I went to Gander and opened up the senko assortment and took note of the colors in there and bought some of those. They are addictive because where a guy like me might have got skunked or caught 1 fish before I might catch 3 or 4 on the same kind of day with the senko bait style baits. They sure can burn a hole in your wallet though! If I keep buying them I may have to give up crack!:lol:

I've only seen a few guys mention size (go figure :lol: ) I mostly use the 5" but have smaller ones and a bag of 7" I think. What length senko style baits do guys use? Does anyone have success with the small ones? (3"?) I always wondered if they would work for panfish but you need a calm day to throw them.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I fish almost exclusively with the 5" (Bass Pro's are 5 1/4 I think) worms. Though I do have several bags of assorted colors in the 4" size.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

try using 3X last a little longer..works just as good as anything else for me


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> I fish almost exclusively with the 5" (Bass Pro's are 5 1/4 I think) worms. Though I do have several bags of assorted colors in the 4" size.


 

Once I discovered that an 8" LMB and a 10" SMB can nail a 5"Senko on a 4/0 hook, I fish 90% 5". Also makes the bait last a bit longer, cuz you can take an inch off the front and then re-rig the same bait.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> There's the o-ring method... seems to make them last a LOT longer. They even make a special tool to put them on. Bass Pro carries it.


Maybe a n00b question, but what is the O-ring method? 

I usualy fish my senkos texas rigged, but I'm going to give this wacky thing a try next time out.

FMJ


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Just picked up a bunch of the Guide Series senkos at Gander Mtn, they look very comparable to the other brands and where a bit cheaper.

What size hooks are you guys using for the whacky hookup? Or do you use the same hook as when you go Texas style?


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

FishermanJohn said:


> Maybe a n00b question, but what is the O-ring method?
> 
> I usualy fish my senkos texas rigged, but I'm going to give this wacky thing a try next time out.
> 
> FMJ



The o-ring is simply sliding an o-ring down the senko body to where you would run the hook through on a whacky rig. Then you run your hook under the o-ring and don't pierce the senko. I have some I bought but haven't used em much. I've never Texas rigged a senko but am going to as well as try the remove an inch and re-rig idea!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

holy crap

i just used a couple YUMS down at the lake. i caught a bass on my second cast, then three more in short order

my wife came down and i asked her if she wanted to catch a bass...sure enough, first cast (I am trying to teach her patience with fishing...these baits do not help!)

pumpkin


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Got my O-Whacky tool today... a little box on the porch waiting for me when I got home! Cool! Gonna give the o-ring thing a try tomorrow on LSC... I'll report on the results Sunday. Also got a couple bags of my new secret color Yamamoto Senko too.... those smallies better look out!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

On sunny days, there's one color that we've found to be exceptionally effective. It's the shiner w/ black flake - it's number #168 from Yamamoto baits. When it's cloudy I usually stick with the pumpkin color.

I use considerably smaller hooks than most of you guys. Much of the time I fish with 4" Senkos, wacky rigged, with a size 4 (not 4/0) octopus circle hook, on an ultralight rig with 6 lb test. This admittedly wouldn't be much of a setup for a tournament angler, but for pure fish catching enjoyment, it can't be beat. 

I fish the 5" Senkos with a size 2 (not 2/0) octopus circle hook, wacky rigged, on a medium light rig with 8 lb test.

I have a couple of packages of 6" Senkos that I've yet to try, and I'm looking forward to trying out the Swim version that's been mentioned.

At times I still find it hard to believe how effective wacky rigged Senkos are on largemouths - I now consistently catch more fish per hour than I used to catch in an entire 4-5 hour outing back when I was tossing crankbaits, spinnerbaits, etc. Just last week my two oldest sons and I had 90 minutes during the mid afternoon to get out on the water - we ended up boating 17 bass during that time. Outings like that have actually become typical for us - not because we're great fishermen, but because the Senkos are an awesome lure. For amateurs like myself this lure has been the greatest thing to come along in my 30 years of fishing.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I would like to report that the o-ring method works as advertised!! I fished all day on LSC yesterday and caught at LEAST 30 smallies. Of those I got maybe 20 on senkos. I used 4 senkos all day..... 4. Even the 4 lb 3 oz HAWG I caught didn't take my senko (see pic below). I'm a believer in this new to me method of rigging a senko wacky style.


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Got out this weekend on Lake Ovid and caught my first bass on Senkos - but only had luck T-rigged. How do you fish them wacky? Do you use a constant retrieve? A pull and drop? Seemed that I got weeded up too much and ripping it out didn't get all the weeds off.

Thanks to all on this thread... I'll be using Senkos much more now!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

SomeYahoo said:


> Got out this weekend on Lake Ovid and caught my first bass on Senkos - but only had luck T-rigged. How do you fish them wacky? Do you use a constant retrieve? A pull and drop? Seemed that I got weeded up too much and ripping it out didn't get all the weeds off.
> 
> Thanks to all on this thread... I'll be using Senkos much more now!


I normally use kind of a twitch and drop method. Once it hits the water I'll let it sink a little, then a couple of short quick twitches, then let it sink, etc. In most cases I work it about halfway back to the boat before I quickly reel it in to recast. Most of the hits I get occur either when it first hits the water and begins to fall, or on the drop after the first 1-3 sets of twitches.


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> On sunny days, there's one color that we've found to be exceptionally effective. It's the shiner w/ black flake - it's number #168 from Yamamoto baits. When it's cloudy I usually stick with the pumpkin color.
> 
> I use considerably smaller hooks than most of you guys. Much of the time I fish with 4" Senkos, wacky rigged, with a size 4 (not 4/0) octopus circle hook, on an ultralight rig with 6 lb test. This admittedly wouldn't be much of a setup for a tournament angler, but for pure fish catching enjoyment, it can't be beat.
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100%........



I'm hooked....


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Finally got to use senkos yesterday and was amazed! I never liked bass fishing because i never caught very many, however yesterday was a complete different story. I fished the same spot (literally throwing it in the same area) for atleast 45 mins and caught 6 and lost 2. That isnt even counting all the ones that hit and i didn't get the hook set in time. Normaly in that time frame I would have caught 1 maybe 2.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I use Yum Dingers pretty much exclusively, in the 5" size. Texas rigged weightless on 2/0 or 3/0 Gamakatsu worm hook. I don't have any favorite colors really, but I've reached for the Mardi Gras color most this year, with a red hook. I have some Senkos, but since Meijer carries Yum products I end up getting those most of the time. It sure breaks up the boredom of grocery shopping to hit the fishing aisle for some Dingers. I pretty much have to go to Cabelas to get the Senkos. If anyone knows any store in Washtenaw County that carries Yamamoto products, please let me know.


----------



## Tim Huizenga (Apr 19, 2007)

started using senko's a week ago caught some largies and a walleye:yikes: what a nice surprize too bad it was only 12 inches


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

If you guys want more success on senko's this is the tickett, take the new senko out and strech it, caress it, This opens up the pores and lets out the fish holding power of the heavy salt out! You may notice a slight color change, but i have noticed the pumpkins really brighten up this way, also stick to a 3/0 EWG for weightless, the wacky rigs work well too but hang onto weeds too easily, also try hooking it from both ends when 1 end gets torn dont discard it, hook it from the other end, the action is the same and saves on the wallet! Oh and my fav color is whatever they are biting!


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Speaking of imbedded salt, does anyone notice that certain brands holds the salt better than others? Do any brands cheap out and just coat the outsides?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes i have noticed a difference not by just coating the outside but the total amount they actually put in them, Yamamoto's are the heaviset of them all! but so full of salt they are not very durable, the lesser brands may be copies but they still have salt, not as much but seem to be more durable, the streching is even more important witht he copies!


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, great info


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Great thread! I think I will try some of these this evening! I have always been a tube, or plastic worm kind of guy. It seems as if the Senko gives you the best of both worlds AND (unlike plastic worms) catches both large and smallies. 
Who said "ya can't teach an old dog new tricks"..
<----<<<


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Great thread! I think I will try some of these this evening! I have always been a tube, or plastic worm kind of guy. It seems as if the Senko gives you the best of both worlds AND (unlike plastic worms) catches both large and smallies.
> Who said "ya can't teach an old dog new tricks"..
> <----<<<


Welcome to the Church of St. Senko, brother!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Great thread! I think I will try some of these this evening! I have always been a tube, or plastic worm kind of guy. It seems as if the Senko gives you the best of both worlds AND (unlike plastic worms) catches both large and smallies.
> Who said "ya can't teach an old dog new tricks"..
> <----<<<


Joe, find yourself a bag of motoroil with redflake senkos. You may have to order them off the net as I'm having a hard time finding this color at the bait shops. I absolutely KILLED them with this color last Saturday. Outfished every other color we threw. Rig it wacky (use the o-ring method to save yourself some $$ on worms!) on a 1/0 Gamagatzu EWG hook.

Or, if you like, I could come sit backseat with you sometime and give you lessons in the fine art of Senko fishing!!


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

Senkos are friggin awesome baits!!! I used them for the first time over Memorial weekend on an annual fishing trip in Gaylord with family and friends. I wasn't catching much of anything on my old stand-by Kelly Striper. So, on a whim I threw one on a 1/0 hook and tossed it in the lake. Oh Boy! I'm the one that's hooked now. I caught so many fish in such a small amount of time. My fishing partner was wondering what the heck I was using cuz I was out fishing him about 6-1. I finally told him, then told him he can't have any, I needed that little edge. (brotherly conmpetition thing) I ended up running out of them that day. I even caught a 12 inch perch on a scavenged 1.5 inch piece I had laying on the bottom of the boat. 
Never in my life have I ever caught a limit of bass. That is until the Sunday after opening day of bass season. I had a limit of 15-17 inch bass in less than an hour. After about two hours I had thrown back 4 more keeper sized bass, while in the meantime, my fishing partner caught zero fish casting to the same exact areas I was, and by the way, I was in the back of the boat navigating through 30mph winds. At the end of the day, we decided to check out one last spot. There was a very big log in the lake, I casted about 30 feet past it and slowly reeled my senko past it making sure to bump it a couple of times. All of a sudden I see a huge flash in the water, and WHAM a big pike snatches my senko up. I start fighting the pike and then all of a sudden there's another pike swimming along with the one that I had on. After a couple short runs, I have the pike in the net and it measured 31 inches. My biggest ever! 
Those senkos gave me bragging rights for the whole year after the days I had with them. I caught more fish than anyone by far. i think Gary Yammamoto need to personally thank me for now he has 10 new fishermen that all went out and bought a bunch of his baits.


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

Water foul,
Can you bring some senkos into work next week and give me some pointers on how to rig them up and fish them. Looking to fish for smallies on drummond this summer and it sounds like this is a new bait I should give a try. Would love to outfish my father and brother in law. Meet me at the end of your shift if possible. Thanks.
Jason


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

pipe dream said:


> Water foul,
> Can you bring some senkos into work next week and give me some pointers on how to rig them up and fish them. Looking to fish for smallies on drummond this summer and it sounds like this is a new bait I should give a try. Would love to outfish my father and brother in law. Meet me at the end of your shift if possible. Thanks.
> Jason


Sure thing Jay... just come and find me when you get in. I'll put together a "sample pack" for you!!

Mike


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Is there a website that shows diagrams of the different rigs for senkos?


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Couldn't get a fish to save me tonight on tubes... switched to Senkos and got quite a few. I'm hooked! It's all about the watermelon baby.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

kcud rellik said:


> Is there a website that shows diagrams of the different rigs for senkos?


Here is a good site.
http://www.baits.com/articles/gary-senko.html

I tried the Senkos Saturday morning for the first time. All I can say is that these things should be illegal! I used 5 inch watermelon (red fleck) witha 3/0 hook. Early morning when the fish were in transition (moving from feeding into cover) I still caught just as many fish with a crank bait. However, the Senko consistently produced the biggest fish. I think in Japanese "Senko" must mean "Hawg"! In any case, for Saturday morning's limit 3 came on the Senko and 2 with a Rap. I probably threw back at least 20 fish as well. Saturday afternoon I taught my girl friend how to fish the Senko and she put 4 more in the live well. 
<----<<<


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Well I made a trip to Bass Pro last night to find me the O ring tool for whacky rigging. Needless to say I had 3 workers looking all over for it only to find out I can only get it online:smile-mad , too bad I'm leaving tomorrow for a week of bass fishing in the western U.P. without the magic senko tool:sad:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

jason.....just stop at a hardware or hobby shop and get some K&S brass tube that the senko slides in to. Then carve a piece of wood to a taper and put it on one end. Use this to slide the O Ring on to the brass tubing, and over the senko then slide it on to the senko.

o rings are available at hardware store


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If you're anywhere near KD Sports, Ken (Ninja) should have them handy for you. It would be worth the drive... fished all day yesterday... caught upwards of 30 fish or so (including 2 pike) and used maybe 4 Senkos all day. The o-ring tool pays for itself in one fishing trip!!!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

JasonF said:


> Well I made a trip to Bass Pro last night to find me the O ring tool for whacky rigging. Needless to say I had 3 workers looking all over for it only to find out I can only get it online:smile-mad , too bad I'm leaving tomorrow for a week of bass fishing in the western U.P. without the magic senko tool:sad:


If you would have went an extra 2 miles, you could have come to my place....I have them in stock....along with my double-top-secret magic-finger senko's....a KD Outdoors Exclusive.

Has anyone here seen or tried these yet???


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

snowman11 said:


> jason.....just stop at a hardware or hobby shop and get some K&S brass tube that the senko slides in to. Then carve a piece of wood to a taper and put it on one end. Use this to slide the O Ring on to the brass tubing, and over the senko then slide it on to the senko.
> 
> o rings are available at hardware store


Thats a good idea, I already bought the o rings at the hardware and was just trying to come up with an idea on how to put them on. I may even have some brass tubing laying around here:idea: Thanks


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Ninja said:


> If you would have went an extra 2 miles, you could have come to my place....I have them in stock....along with my double-top-secret magic-finger senko's....a KD Outdoors Exclusive.
> 
> Has anyone here seen or tried these yet???


I definitly will check you out next time I get down there, I see your on m-59. What is the closest main crossroad your near?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

My buddy today was putting the o-rings on using his forceps... put it over the forceps... open the forceps and slip the senko into the ring... not pretty but it worked.

Ninja... I did catch a couple NICE smallies on your "secret" (I've had some for 2 seasons now.... LOL!!) "finger senko" when I was over that way for the Musky opener. T-rigged with a 1/8th oz bullet sinker.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

JasonF said:


> I definitly will check you out next time I get down there, I see your on m-59. What is the closest main crossroad your near?


West of Hospital! North side of 59


----------



## jkiry65 (Nov 12, 2006)

what do you guys think about a gamakatsu finesse wide gap 1/0


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

jkiry65 said:


> what do you guys think about a gamakatsu finesse wide gap 1/0


Would work fine for whacky rigging. Too small if you want to texas rig a senko.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Humm Im reading these posts and wondering why everyone thinks they need some tool to install O rings on senko's! Maybe your trying to use too small of an O ring, I just put it on from the small end and roll it up to the center no problem! Takes seconds and cost nothing! Just wondering!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

bassdisaster said:


> Humm Im reading these posts and wondering why everyone thinks they need some tool to install O rings on senko's! Maybe your trying to use too small of an O ring, I just put it on from the small end and roll it up to the center no problem! Takes seconds and cost nothing! Just wondering!


I've found that this stresses the senko (especially the yammamoto brands) a lot more than the tool does. Plus, if you use a ring bigger than the ones the tool uses the worm can be pulled thru the ring much easier by any ole bluegill that thinks it can actually eat a 5" senko! But that's just one man's opinion/experience.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> Humm Im reading these posts and wondering why everyone thinks they need some tool to install O rings on senko's! Maybe your trying to use too small of an O ring, I just put it on from the small end and roll it up to the center no problem! Takes seconds and cost nothing! Just wondering!


sort a like why do you need a motor if you have oars:lol: :lol: I like a tool I load several o rings on the tool and do a bunch all at once also it does not tear or put strain on the Senko rolling them on may be just as good never tried you may be on to something


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I already posted that the best senko is 1 that is streched out to release the heavy salt, streching it by putting an O ring on gets the job done, Oh and nice comment on the oars vs a outboard motor that was classic!


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

When I texas rig weightless my swim senkos ......they seem to spiral back.......is that suppose to be the presentation?...or shold I attach a swivel...?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

bassdisaster said:


> I already posted that the best senko is 1 that is streched out to release the heavy salt, streching it by putting an O ring on gets the job done, Oh and nice comment on the oars vs a outboard motor that was classic!


This usually changes the color of the senko (again, the yammamotos) drastically.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I went out to jig for walleye again on Anchor Bay with the Senko during the last hour of daylight. Since old habbits are tough to break, I tried dragging a crawler harness at the same time. All I did was waste time taking weeds off. When I finally put the harness away and concentrated on jigging the Senko I took one walleye. Shortly after the walleye, I had another pick-up. I set the hook and my reel started singing as the fish made a 30 yard run! You guessed it - Muskie! I didn't land it but it leaped in the air twice violently shaking its head until it was able to spit my small 1/4 ounce jig. 
Pretty cool sight nonetheless!
<----<<<


----------

